# I got acromegaly from supps!!



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a warning to you all

I wanted to increase my growth hormone levels so I followed all of the follwing procedures:

1) 1-5g gaba before bed

2) 5-20g arginine before bed

3) 5g glutamine before bed plus 5g 1-3* per day

4) HIIT training- interval sprints and tabata

5) reduce carbs to minimum..absolutey no sugar

6) I'm sure there was a few more tricks I done but I can't recall right now lol

Anyway I actually got side effects of overdosing HgH....My jaw and chin and forehead and overall heasd size became huge, my nose and lips swelled up enormousness..thing was it was happening so slowly I never noticed it one day it was jut over time and then I got so big I started to make not off it..also my libido vanished completely

I looked like a big freak

I didn't understand what was happening to me until I researched side effects of Growth hormone and realized that was causing the issues

I stopped training, cut out all the supps and started eating carbs and drinking glucose drinks..within a few weeks my face size retunned to normal and libido is coming back somewhat

Just goes to show you what you can do with some cheap supps and diet and training manipulation....(I have some pics I could maybe put up too show you if I dont want to embarass myself too much lol)

I wonder if I got any off the good effects of Hgh also..or if I dont do so much I can get the good effects without side effects?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

erm do you have a before and current pic of your head/face now?.......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and btw as far as i know acromegaly isnt something that is reversable.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> erm do you have a before and current pic of your head/face now?.......


X2


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

sure I got pics on my phone...on some other mem cards...somehwere..I need to dig them out will do it later...maybe weekend when I got more free time to find them etc...

I know acromeolgy is the medical term

But whatever heappened my jaw and chin became 3x size, my forehead expanded huge and my nose and lips swelled up enormously....so that was the side effects I got


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Pics or;

I smell sh!te


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

sounds like a bit of extreme exaggeration... maybe you had a bad alergy? Thats the only thing that would do it, and be reversible.

The effect of growth hormone which causes these symptoms - whether it actually qualifies as full blown acromegaly or not - is not reversible by any known means as of yet...

Are you john merrick by any chance :lol:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> sounds like a bit of extreme exaggeration... maybe you had a bad alergy? Thats the only thing that would do it, and be reversible.
> 
> The effect of growth hormone which causes these symptoms - whether it actually qualifies as full blown acromegaly or not - is not reversible by any known means as of yet...
> 
> Are you john merrick by any chance :lol:


yes i know..but apparently hgh excess can make unclosed bone plates grow...whcih includes face bones off jaw and forehead etc.....thankfully in my case the reduced to normal size shortly after quitting what I was doing

If you read stories about sythetic HGh or the stuff the celebs take it is stated as a possible side effect

I didnt know it was possibel to do it just using supps I did....

I think the swollen nose and lips could be an allergy effect.(though that is also stated as a possible HgH side effect)..but the growth of my face bones must just be the HgH doing its job

Just watch what supps ur taking out there


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ssssllllluurrrp, why do the children cry?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate, you can't reverse bone growth, 'snap' out of it!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Are you john merrick by any chance :lol:


He had elephantiasis, known to give you space hopper baws. Here's an example;


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

your missing the point slimcut,if you did have it,it WOULDNT reverse,full stop,you would stay that way the rest of your days wether you touched another supp/gear/peptide or not.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Blimey, what they say about black guys is true!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Blimey, what they say about black guys is true!


 haha :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> He had elephantiasis, known to give you space hopper baws. Here's an example;


I take it he was natty:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

slimcut said:


> yes i know..but apparently hgh excess can make unclosed bone plates grow...whcih includes face bones off jaw and forehead etc.....thankfully in my case the reduced to normal size shortly after quitting what I was doing
> 
> If you read stories about sythetic HGh or the stuff the celebs take it is stated as a possible side effect
> 
> ...


Well mate, well done, youve just found a cure for acromegaly - I'd contact your closest medical research centre, lots of genuinely ill acromegaly sufferers would be glad you did.

One poor lass in the paper last week, had a picture of her at 18, normal, nice figure, attractive face, then a pic of her now at 30, unrecognizable, she has grown 10" in height and everywhere else, she was lying on the couch with her mum sitting next to her, made her mum look like a kid. She herself just looked like some kind of cartoon giant/shrek - dont like saying it, but thats what jumped to mind.

Serious disease - if you reckon you reversed it, its your duty to submit yourself for testing mate :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> I take it he was natty:lol:


LMFAO

fck being around him when he shoots his load,he would knock earth out of orbit when he orgasmed :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slimcut said:


> yes i know..but apparently hgh excess can make unclosed bone plates grow...whcih includes face bones off jaw and forehead etc.....thankfully in my case the reduced to normal size shortly after quitting what I was doing
> 
> If you read stories about sythetic HGh or the stuff the celebs take it is stated as a possible side effect
> 
> ...


sorry mate but you are talking b0llox there is no way your forehead and jaw grew 3inches then returned to normal bone does not do that.....your either talking out of your ass or you had an edema reaction to what you was taking.......so pics of before and after or shut up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but you are talking b0llox there is no way your forehead and jaw grew 3inches then returned to normal bone does not do that.....your either talking out of your ass or you had an edema reaction to what you was taking.......so pics of before and after or shut up


Flaming...? :whistling:

If your face and jaw were swollen to that degree then one of the following are more probable:

1) You assumed you couldn't get fat, ate junk, and got fat

2) You retained huge amounts of water (mmmm Stella)

3) You had a bad dream in which you'd wasted £100s to get a fat face


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Are you sure you were not given GRORM?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dixie normus said:


> He had elephantiasis, known to give you space hopper baws. Here's an example;


I reckon he got kicked in the knackers by a zebra or something he was chasing for dinner:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tall said:


> Flaming...? :whistling:


no not really more like speaking sense..... :thumb:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Were you actualy taking hgh. Or using supps for beter sleep?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I know this sounds crzy...even my mu said to me why si s your face gettign so big and especially my chin

I read on net and was scared ****less that I was gonna be this way permenatley

thankfully a few weeks and it calmed down and after a month or so is back to normal

I am not saying i had 'acromogly' as in the disorder btu what I was doing to my pituary gland was obviusoly prodcuign so much growth hormone that my bone plates grew in size.....you woudl expect this too be permenant I guess...but like I say thankfully it wasn't

I did not get acromolgy as in a tumour of my pituary gland

In fact treatment of acremolgy and removal of tumours from pituary gland causing excess HGH can return face size to normal...google it....

Ill post wpics this weeekend when I get my sh!t sorted if I can find it all ok


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> Were you actualy taking hgh. Or using supps for beter sleep?


both I foudn gaba made me sleep easy but the main reason I was doing all the stuff was for the HGH as i wanted to try and fix my hair loss and improve my skin texture from sun damage, scarring sagging loose skin I had on my face from recent use of sunbeds/sunathing/acne etc..

Yes I am a nutjob haha.....I research to much **** on the net....lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no not really more like speaking sense..... :thumb:


I do that in every heated discussion :thumb: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> LMFAO
> 
> fck being around him when he shoots his load,he would knock earth out of orbit when he orgasmed :lol:


You'd need a dyson to swallow that load:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Your a [email protected] and to think i actually bothered replying to your other thread, push on you wind up merchant!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Your a [email protected] and to think i actually bothered replying to your other thread, push on you wind up merchant!


wots ur prob mate

Ill post pics this weekend and u all will see


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Con said:


> Your a [email protected] and to think i actually bothered replying to your other thread, push on you wind up merchant!


LOL

Was about to link this thread to the other one for you.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

well I dont ahve any pics on this pc now expect for this one of my lips...I showed to soemone else before...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

and heres my 'normal 'lips


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

that's a little bit of trout pout is all. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Those lips in picture one are quite kissable, whats your #?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> that's a little bit of trout pout is all. :lol:


sure gimme some days and Ill shwo you my big weird jaw..adn now its normal size again

i dont need to prove anything I just thought it was odd/funny/scary and would share my story

Why all the flack

geez!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Slimcut aka Leslie :whistling:


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Those lips in picture one are quite kissable, whats your #?


Yeah I thought likewise...I put it on my dating site ads :lol:

I dont bother with lynx I just take a few grams off arginine and some gaba before a first date to impress them with my hercules jaw and my kissable sexy lips


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

slimcut said:


> Yeah I thought likewise...I put it on my dating site ads :lol:
> 
> I dont bother with lynx I just take a few grams off arginine and some gaba before a first date to impress them with my hercules jaw and my kissable sexy lips


Does it work on your member also, if so i am going to load up on gabba and arginine tonight!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

id say they are more blow job lips


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Con said:


> Does it work on your member also, if so i am going to load up on gabba and arginine tonight!


Well actualy the arginine gives rock hard skin ripping boners..doesn't make it bigger but sure is solid and points too the sky...lucky for me I dont need to much enhancement down there :thumb:



russforever said:


> id say they are more blow job lips


Sure had some great auto-fellatio nights those days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats water retention....acromology is to do with bones not fleshy bits like lips.....water retention is a well know side effect of GH use......looks like a bad reaction to me certainly not what your thinking it is....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thats water retention....acromology is to do with bones not fleshy bits like lips.....water retention is a well know side effect of GH use......looks like a bad reaction to me certainly not what your thinking it is....


yes if you read what I said my nose and lips swelled

i will show pics of bone growth soon in time being check google for side effect of excess hgh use and enlarged jaw forehad is one..it happened to me...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

example:

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/beauty/article3663145.ece

''I have seen people who have been taking large doses they have bought over the internet, and they have come close to adrenal failure." Too much HGH can also result in severe bloating and "can cause swelling in the hands, feet, nose and lips", says Hertoghe. At the extreme end of the scale, excessive amounts of HGH can give you a prominent jaw, enlarged hands and feet, hypertension and diabetes. Not all experts are convinced that the benefits of HGH are worth the risk of these side effects''

http://www.anabolicsteroidsguide.com/steroid-profiles/hgh.html

''Some are of the opinion that growth hormones in adults cause severe bone deformities in the form of overgrowth of the lower jaw and extremities''

''The growth plates in a person continue to grow in length until puberty. After puberty neither an endogenous hypersection of growth hormones nor an excessive exogenous supply of HGH can cause additional growth in the length of the bones. Abnormal size (gigantism) initially goes hand in hand with remarkable body strength and muscular hardness in the afflicted; later, if left untreated, it ends in weakness and death. Again, this is only possible in pre-pubescent humans who also suffer from an inadequate gonadal function (hypogonadism). Humans who suffer from an endogenous hypersecrehon after puberty and whose normal growth is completed can also suffer from acromegaly. Bones become wider but not longer. There is a progressive growth in the hands and feet and enlargement of features due to the growth of the lower jaw and nose.''


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate...we all know it's a possible side effect....look at alien head cutler....but it'S, now are you listening, you sure....... *NOT FCUKING REVERSIBLE*

Which means if you had bone deformity from gh, you'd still have it and would have it for ever and ever.....and even after that....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> mate...we all know it's a possible side effect....look at alien head cutler....but it'S, now are you listening, you sure....... *NOT FCUKING REVERSIBLE*
> 
> Which means if you had bone deformity from gh, you'd still have it and would have it for ever and ever.....and even after that....


well my jaw got weird and long and protruding now it is back to normal....

I wasnt here to discuss groundbreaking miracle goings on..just saying what happened too me

http://www.medstudents.com.br/endoc/endoc8.htm

''High exposure to GH produces gigantism in youths prior to epiphyseal fusion and acromegaly in adults.

The early diagnosis and intervention may prevent irreversible changes associated with chronic overproduction of GH ''

possibly I caught it ealry..I was only doing all this for a month or 2 or so...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you claimed you had accromegaly......people said you hadn't as it's irreversible....now you are backtracking.....mate, this site is for facts and facts alone, not scare stories....

Ok you had a reaction to gh, it can happen....very rare but it does occur....like me for instance, it's made me even more extremely good looking and an animal between the sheets, but not everyone is blessed with such side effects.....

So, what have we learnt today........not to tell porkies to people who know better....now off to bed with no supper young man:lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh, most people research things they put in their body and know of such side effects mate....just a hint for next time you decide to jab something into your buttocks such as a needle..........a penis on the other hand is a different matter, that I'm sure pscarb will tell you all about...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I hire out angle grinders for bone deformitys.

Cheaper than HSS hire shops..pm for details.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

slimcut said:


> well I dont ahve any pics on this pc now expect for this one of my lips...I showed to soemone else before...


Reminds me of mrs puff out of spongebob...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Point of my thread was moreso about fact That I amnaged to get all these Hgh side effecst without even taking Hgh or syhtetic hgh or a manufactured hgh supplemetn

I think that is pretty amazing alone

acromogly is big jaw, nose, lips etc..right..so thats pretty much what I got and I never touched any growth hormone supp


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcuk it....I'm lost and give up......so you could have been bitten by a house spider for all you know and had an allergic reaction, or something you ate.....

They are not just gh sides alone mate....thousands of things can give you these side effects.......acromegaly is bone deformity mate...not big nose,lips, jaw etc......that's called getting a good hiding, or an allergic reaction to almost anything......


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> fcuk it....I'm lost and give up......so you could have been bitten by a house spider for all you know and had an allergic reaction, or something you ate.....
> 
> They are not just gh sides alone mate....thousands of things can give you these side effects.......acromegaly is bone deformity mate...not big nose,lips, jaw etc......that's called getting a good hiding, or an allergic reaction to almost anything......


well fook knows all I know is this:

-I tried to increase my hgh naturally as much as possible

-after a while not only my lips and nose but my jaw and forehead got huge and expanded..and I looked a freak, this lasted for a while

-I read on net off possible side effects of hgh and these were possible ones

-I cut out what I was doing and over a few weeks things shrunk and returned to normal

Acromology or not I will take that back and not put a label on it but....the fact my jaw and forehead increased in size due to a couple of some amino acids, diet and exercise to me is incredble and scary


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I bet it was water retension,And that your just a hypocondriact.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

it certainly is.....but you didn't actually take any gh, so it is not from gh that your side effect comes from mate....lol...

looks like you're destined for a lifetime of looking like twiggy if you can't take supps.....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> it certainly is.....but you didn't actually take any gh, so it is not from gh that your side effect comes from mate....lol...
> 
> looks like you're destined for a lifetime of looking like twiggy if you can't take supps.....


well mate dont wanna have to repsond to your evey post but

what I done increased growth hormone form pituarty gland which in effect is stimualting body too prodcue more Hgh

Arginine, gaba, glutamine, no carbs, HIIT etc...

I was taking or doing nothing other different during this period off time

When I cut all these supplemetents, intorduced carbs, cut out training I went back to normal

Even a retard can put 2 and 2 together to realsie that it was increse in HgH that caused these effects

when I show my pics you can all take back what you have said

As for being twiggy I dont mind too much..it works well for Robin van persie and the girls dig it so it aint all that bad...just when i was young I wanted to be liek arnie or rambo but now .....mmmm...well Id prefer not to go bald soon so...haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are not listening if your bones grew they would be always like that they would not shrink back.......all these studies are nothing new now find one that says that bone growth is reversed once GH lowered......can i ask as i am now uncertain did you use GH boosters or injectable GH??


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you are not listening if your bones grew they would be always like that they would not shrink back.......all these studies are nothing new now find one that says that bone growth is reversed once GH lowered......can i ask as i am now uncertain did you use GH boosters or injectable GH??


mate you not read the posts?

I took a bunch of amino aids and modified my diet and training to encourage an increase in HgH output

I dotn have a clue about this...most liekly youd think if bones grow they stay taht way

However, bones on your face such as jaw and forhead are not fused closed or w/e the correct saying is..hence why people can get enlarged jaws from hgh and peoples jaws actaully increase in size and shape as they age, unlike othe bones such as your fingers and arms etc...one of the main signs of ageing and the way you an tell soemones age is by their jaw...it expnads and squares of as they age....

As for it shrinking I dunno but if it can grow so huge in such a short tiem surely in can shrink again quick???

i aint no physicisan scientist I am just staitng what happened to my freakshow self obviuosly haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you took aminoes to boost GH.....you modified your diet can you explain how you did this to cause such a hike in GH output as i am sure many of us would love to know....how do you know your GH was raised did you lose bodyfat? was you very tired? how did you measure your GH rise?

i am betting that you had a bad reaction to something you took so when you stopped taking it the reaction stopped this is not acromology this is a bad reaction.....

as for bone growth think about it you cannot shrink bones your face swelling is not what you original said you said your bones in your forehead and jaw grew which is not exactly what happened is it.......the bone did not grow you had water retention.....i cannot wait for the pics


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

This guy is destined for greatness...


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so you took aminoes to boost GH.....you modified your diet can you explain how you did this to cause such a hike in GH output as i am sure many of us would love to know....how do you know your GH was raised did you lose bodyfat? was you very tired? how did you measure your GH rise?
> 
> i am betting that you had a bad reaction to something you took so when you stopped taking it the reaction stopped this is not acromology this is a bad reaction.....
> 
> as for bone growth think about it you cannot shrink bones your face swelling is not what you original said you said your bones in your forehead and jaw grew which is not exactly what happened is it.......the bone did not grow you had water retention.....i cannot wait for the pics


ok when u see the pics u will see what i mean....I dont understand how your jaw and forehead can 'swell' unless it is actually the bones growing...what else coudl it possibley be its not like the soft tisue of nose or lips

Need to stop having a go at me y'all I am merely statign wht happened..sure u wnat pics as evidence but dont be all wide with me until you seen pics

well do research if yuo like but

20g arginine before bed increease GH so much 10000's %

5g gluatime increase by like 500%

gaba before bed increase so much %

tabata sprints increas by like 800%

cutting carbs and having no/low insulin running in your body increases output of Hgh

Puttign my finger up my ass then licking it increases HGh by 1000000%

so, all these things will add up

its not rocket scince..its biochemistry

as for feelings side efects not physical....the gaba made me very 'passive' and 'calm' nad little anxiety...I had low motivation..I had zero sex drive and despite inittially the arginine givign me raging hard boners my libido became so low I could not get an erection or even ejacualte.....I cant really remember anything else to serious..oh well actaully arginine is not meant to eb teaken by people with suspectiility to mental health issues especially schziphrenia..and I do mind feeling a bit peculiar and more paranoid during that phase haha...i swear everonye was laughing and pointing at my big head


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

pics


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slimcut said:


> well do research if yuo like but
> 
> 20g arginine before bed increease GH so much 10000's %
> 
> ...


non of the above is true if this was the case their would be no need for synthetic GH and everyone would be on these supplements you are believing hype nothing on this earth increases GH by 10000% and your a fool to think so



slimcut said:


> Puttign my finger up my ass then licking it increases HGh by 1000000%
> 
> so, all these things will add up


what you and your boyfreind get upto in private is your business although i don't see the need to share....



slimcut said:


> its not rocket scince..its biochemistry


really biochemistry please show me one study to back up these percentage claims not advertising hype but real science studies


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

ok quick example til i get my mem cards and sht sorted for you


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> non of the above is true if this was the case their would be no need for synthetic GH and everyone would be on these supplements you are believing hype nothing on this earth increases GH by 10000% and your a fool to think so
> 
> what you and your boyfreind get upto in private is your business although i don't see the need to share....
> 
> really biochemistry please show me one study to back up these percentage claims not advertising hype but real science studies


I was just puttign madd numbers except glutaimne and tabata is correct..google all these prodcust and effects on growth hormone adn you will see

Or you wnat me to do it and post every study...its not my job..its true facts

If you are interested in this you can search for yoursefl and post back what you find

And you will not be able to disprove me cause it is true


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Love the drawing


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

ooo im all interested now!! roll on the weekend..


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Love the drawing


thanks man not only am I a bodybuilder I am an artiste, I sculpt my body like I sculpt my drawings

As you can see the Hgh also helped me develop a pupil in my eye


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Glutamine and hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&hs=Nea&ei=53dvSpDoAsTKjAeqk6CXBQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=glutamine+growth+hormone&spell=1

Gaba and Hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=hJv&q=gaba+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

Arginine and Hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=QKv&q=arginine+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

tabata and Hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=Rfa&q=tabata+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

anaerobic training and hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=T0F&q=anaerobic+training+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

sprints and hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=o0F&q=sprints+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

High intensity training and hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=lLv&q=high+intensity+training+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

carbohydrates and Hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&hs=uMv&ei=r3hvSoOmH5CQjAe96cmOBQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=carbohydrates+growth+hormone&spell=1

diet and hgh

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=dha&q=diet+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=

fasting and growth hormone

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=f2F&q=fasting+growth+hormone&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Now put up the reversible bone growth link please oh muscular artist person you. Thanks muchly!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Now put up the reversible bone growth link please oh muscular artist person you. Thanks muchly!


dunno if there is one...well here ya go....http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&hs=8oa&ei=gnpvSuaIN5fUjAeGiuGPBQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=reversible+bone+growth+acromegaly&spell=1

From http://www.uptodate.com/patients/content/topic.do?topicKey=~zai3746S2O2MDF

studies at bottom

Reversibility of joint thickening in acromegalic patients: an ultrasonography study

http://www.uptodate.com/patients/content/abstract.do;jsessionid=E526497DA506D5CBA5465E4430FD66A2.0605?topicKey=~zai3746S2O2MDF&refNum=13

(though it seems to deal with cartialge...is it possible it was cartilage that grew in my jaw and forehead?)

evidence of joint thickening reversibility in acromegalic patients treated with lanreotide for 12 months....link bottom of that page not working the now?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slimcut said:


> except glutaimne and tabata is correct..google all these prodcust and effects on growth hormone adn you will see


no they are not please show me one study to back up the claim that 5g of glutamine increases natty GH by 500% especially when the average guy under 40 has a daily amount of 1iu so by taking 5g of glutimine this will increase to 500iu's oooh i am dieing to see this study.....



slimcut said:


> Or you wnat me to do it and post every study...its not my job..its true facts


yes we do because you have made the calims if you make the claims then you need to back them up and no they are not facts



slimcut said:


> If you are interested in this you can search for yoursefl and post back what you find
> 
> And you will not be able to disprove me cause it is true


what like this study here......

-------------------------------------------------------------

One of the few studies with L-Glutamine and growth hormone levels is the one conducted by Thomas C. Welbourne at Lousiana State University in 1995. According to his findings, only 2 gms. of oral glutamine was able to raise hormone levels up to 4 times compared to placebo. Furthermore, his surprising study showed that it raised hormone levels for all age groups. But this study involved such a small number of individuals that it isn't generally given that much weight. I don't think I've noted any other major peer-reviewed studies of glutamine and its effect on hormone levels.

Injectible amino acids such as L-arginine and L-lysine can dramatically raise growth hormone levels in children. However, these studies involve massive amounts of approximately 30 grams injected at a time. Before actual hGH could be synthesized, parents (especially in Europe) would have their children take amino acid injections to stimulate taller growth by stimulating the pituitary gland to produce growth hormone. But this effect wears off in later years. Orally taken amino acids, *which often include a stack containing l-glutamine, despite all the hype are not that effective in raising hGH levels,* the effects don't work at all on older adults, and even on the young, the effects seem to wear off over time.

-------------------------------------------------------------

thats a little different than 500% don't you think??

but please show me the studies that have proven a 500% rise or a 800% rise with doing sprints.....

maybe it was this little snippet

---------------------------------

Glutamine has been proven to release growth hormone. In one study just 2 grams of glutamine raised growth hormone levels more than 400%, increased growth hormone levels have a strong anabolic effect on muscle growth

---------------------------------------------------------

taken from this site http://www.supplement-select.co.uk/glutamine_peptides/thermolife_g_tek_peptide_bonded_glutamine.htm

they don't quote the study but then why would they as they are selling a product this is called marketing hype........

so the actual study what is the reference number??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slimcut said:


> Glutamine and hgh
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&hs=Nea&ei=53dvSpDoAsTKjAeqk6CXBQ&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=glutamine+growth+hormone&spell=1
> 
> ...


 so you know how to use Google now please quotre me one scientific study showing the numbers you have quoted not a quote from a company who sell a product to boost GH but a proper sceintific study......it can't be that hard just post up the one where you saw it raised it by 500% you must have that some where....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

well tbh i used glutamine for years so i dotn think taht had much to do with it

New products were gaba and arginine in extremely high dose

so really fuk the gluatmine

gaba, arginine, diet, sprints, etc...

whatever it made my head fukd up....

I am off to bed I only made it easy for you u can clik on the google links and tehn read the artciles and amke up your own mind...you have made a point wth the glutamine now do the same with the rest if that really is the case/..but it isnt tahts why u only repsonded with the onnly counter study u coudl find...u didnt waste time postign studies to back up my claims...

I dont care for proving ****

I can show you my pics...but then u can clain it was becuase of the spider that bit me when i was sleeping.....

...why bother everyone has been negative and angry with everything I said..for why?

what a waste of my tiem this has been adn a pointless thread really


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I have read studies on GABA increasing growth hormone with a host of other benefits, but I don't believe it will be anywhere near as potent as to cause the sides you witnessed. However perhaps the powder was infected by some kind of bacteria, or simply you became allergic to it, hence the sides subsiding when you discontinued.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

slimcut said:


> well tbh i used glutamine for years so i dotn think taht had much to do with it
> 
> New products were gaba and arginine in extremely high dose
> 
> ...


so not the Glutamine now??? ok so show me a study that states the sprints raise GH by 800%

mate you make a claim that you have experienced acromology because of a supplement and changing your diet and training this is a huge statement especially when you think that you need to have a constant rise in GH output of a huge amount to cause bone growth (which is acromology) then when questioned you say that the bone growth reversed then it was not bone growth but it swelled up.....then you claim that you raised your GH levels naturally by a huge percentage then when asked to prove these numbers you then say it was not the glutamine but a supplement that you was not taking......think about it if you could raise GH levels that much by simply taking a few amino's there would be no need for synthetic GH or steroids and glutamine would cost hundreds.....you have had a bad reaction to what ever you have taken nothing more nothing less....

don't get all heated about this if you make a claim be prepared to back it up that is all we are saying.....


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i find it highly unlikely you have acromegaly...unless you have either been banging outrageous amounts of GH with the warranted other endocrine chemicals needed for it to function at its greatest or you have a tumour on your pituitary gland (pituitary adenoma)...these are pretty much the major causes of acromegaly....so after the closure of the epiphyseal growth plates,this is where more growth is forced so to speak!!!!

and acromegaly should give you pain in your joints and at the ends of your bones!!!!

if you are over the growth spurt stages of teenage hood...and your long bones in your body have reached full length then i very much doubt that the said free to buy anywhere supplements would cause this effect...highly unlikely...unless you are a freak accident and it really has happened to you??????

ok,so somwehere you have read that a protruding forehead,elongation of lower mandible etc etc....

but does your growth plates at the ends of your bones feel like they are sore,painful and is causing severe pains of agony?

i am being very sincere in saying that i'm sure your epiphyseal growth plates have fused and stayed fused and nothing has grown...not on what you have stated...because if this was the case,then people would not being taking GH,but the stack of your choice and be using this continually...and most breakthroughs become common knowledge pretty fast...i'd say the scientists and researchers would know this first!!!!

there are many very real and dangerous situations that are attached to acromegaly...i dont know what you have or may think you have...but unless you have pituitary adenoma or have overdosed on Gh for very lengthy amounts of time...then i cannot understand your claims....maybe you could substantiate your claims with some picture evidence of before and after perhaps?????


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Apart from the obvious points already pointed out regarding the lack of reversibility, there are some other issues.

1 Bones without epiphyseal plates should all grow (to some extent) under cases of acute GH signalling. Fingers, toes and forehead.

2 The growth in such bones would not be that significant in 8weeks anyhow. The timescales of your intervention & observations are inconsistent with acromegaly.

3 Observed localised growth or swelling over the timescales you reported could be consistant (as already pointed out) with fluid retention, allergic reaction (usually much shorter time-scales) or some form of tumour (although I doubt that, and it would not have returned to normal).

4 Arg delivery by mouth does not have acute effect on GH secretion. Evidence for IV infusions is slightly better, but inconsistent. There are also other sides that you would have likely experienced too.

5 How many observers other than yourself noted these changes. If it was actually just you, there maybe an issue with your perception of reality (mental health or administration of psychoactive agents).

I am surprised that you did not contact your GP with such unusual growths on your head. If they come back, I would suggest you get it checked out, however you can relax and rest assured, your supplement stack has not caused acromegaly in you.

J


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

:laugh:never read so much sh!t in all my life but hey worth a giggle cheers for that..... bighead


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

slimcut said:


> ok quick example til i get my mem cards and sht sorted for you


Mate,that drawing of the second face looks like the Craig David mask.....eet were proper bor a tell thee...proper bor.

Craaaaaaig Daaaaavid,can i get a reeeewind !!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Troll,Trolll,Troll


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i cant believe some guys have taken there time to argue/debate with the op.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Mate,that drawing of the second face looks like the Craig David mask.....eet were proper bor a tell thee...proper bor.
> 
> Craaaaaaig Daaaaavid,can i get a reeeewind !!


funny as lol :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i cant believe some guys have taken there time to argue/debate with the op.


You mean like you posting on the thread mate? :lol:

Maybe this is a new venture for us all,the way forward to reach that 330lb peeled look on stage.....can i get a reeeewind.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

pea head said:


> You mean like you posting on the thread mate? :lol:
> 
> Maybe this is a new venture for us all,the way forward to reach that 330lb peeled look on stage.....can i get a reeeewind.


I mean some guys have put some thought in to the response to him lol

:thumb:

i will now be leaving this thread, bye all lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pea head said:


> You mean like you posting on the thread mate? :lol:
> 
> Maybe this is a new venture for us all,the way forward to reach that 330lb peeled look on stage.....can i get a reeeewind.


when that track first came out, for the first couple of weeks I kept thinking there was a ruck in the club, as the bit on the track with the smashed glass.....proper p!ssed me off......felt a right cnut when I realised there was only ever trouble when craig david was crooning.......then it dawned......doh!!!!!! :innocent:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Mate,that drawing of the second face looks like the Craig David mask.....eet were proper bor a tell thee...proper bor.
> 
> Craaaaaaig Daaaaavid,can i get a reeeewind !!


F*cking awesome mate, reps your way, i lol'd :laugh:

As for the OP, what a load of crap!

And i love the drawing, it was awesome, if ever there were any doubters, well that has silenced them! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

slimcut said:


> sure I got pics on my phone...on some other mem cards...somehwere..I need to dig them out will do it later...maybe weekend when I got more free time to find them etc...
> 
> *I know acromeolgy is the medical term*
> 
> But whatever heappened my jaw and chin became 3x size, my forehead expanded huge and my nose and lips swelled up enormously....so that was the side effects I got





slimcut said:


> I know this sounds crzy...even my mu said to me why si s your face gettign so big and especially my chin
> 
> I read on net and was scared ****less that I was gonna be this way permenatley
> 
> ...


LMAO...thread title-*I GOT ACROMEGALY FROM SUPPS!!*

So if its not acromegaly the condition,the medical condition....then its agromegaly....what?

See i had a brain tumour, not a medical REAL brain tumour, i looked up my symptoms online...headache=brain tumour.......according to your rational.....and then of course the miracle healing.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i also grew in height by a whole 12"....then returned back to 5'4" within a few weeks:laugh: :lol:

Sorry, i'll stop now.......


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Can somebody PM me when this clown puts his pics up coz i can't be bothered to read through this hores#it thread any longer.

I think i lost the will to live from supps!!


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok I got my cam mem set up and ready but I want to remain amnoymous so I am gonn ahave to edit my pics not to show my whole face

I will try to do the best I can to show you the changes without reaveling my ture identity haha

PS- coulpe points

Yes I said I got acromolgy- what I mean is I got all main physical side effects of it, I dont know if I got the full blown medical tumour disease....

Also I never said my bones got huge gorwth and tehn changed mind adn siad they selwwed huge..how teh fuk can your forehad or chin or jaw swell in a protruding expanindg way...it was solid not fleshy unlike my lips and nose

Also, yes I did have pain all over my jawline


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Interested to see these...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ACROMEGALY is BONE growth, YOU stated this....now you are saying that its not BONE growth...jeez, just make up your mind what it is that you are actually saying....and SAY IT!

(sorry for the lack of patience...but we are on PAGE 7!!!!!!)


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

before...I always have a boyish face..always ID everywhere.....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

after...much more manly jaw


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ACROMEGALY is BONE growth, YOU stated this....now you are saying that its not BONE growth...jeez, just make up your mind what it is that you are actually saying....and SAY IT!
> 
> (sorry for the lack of patience...but we are on PAGE 7!!!!!!)


you dumb or cant read I said 100% every time it is bone growth

on jaw and forehead

and swelling on lips and nose


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bone growth is not reversible....so you still have it then right????


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

So you still look like the 'after' pics?


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Bone growth is not reversible....so you still have it then right????





pastanchicken said:


> So you still look like the 'after' pics?


well obviosulsy science is wrong..I will take a pic of my face later and post it..as it has shrunk back, thought IMO it is not as soft and small as was before but not as freakish large as it once got to.....

Anyway feck y'all....I aint here to prove sh!t to a bunch of **** who just dis every post I make even after I post pics...some people just hate too be wrong....



bulkaholic said:


> Try my new product mate
> 
> Slimcut ignore all the haters and non believers. I have exactly the same experience. I was using the same blend of Aminos as you also.
> 
> ...


Dunno if you are taking the pi55 or not mate?

the way this thread is going and everyone been all hating

how do I send you a pm? or you send me one and Ill reply?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Only asking a question pal, calm down


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

calm down mr merrick......no-ones having a go....but how the fcuk does bone grow and shrink back......you mr merrick are a medical miracle.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

insulting people because you are proven to be wrong does not make you look any better.....anyone can spout off behind a keyboard....


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

this thrad has 220 posts all making insults and mocking and just bascially taken cxnt or ****ing me off...obviosuly i am gonna get ****ed and make soem responses like that

and how was i porven wrong I basically proved i was right and you were all wrong yet no apologises just looking for more ways to get at me

I wasnt making this thread to show I am mrfreak of nature or w/e...I didnt know anything about bone growth and reduction ..I never knew **** about it tbh...not something I ever cared to think about....But having it happen to me was weird....I guessed as it got big if i stop doing what I was doing it would go back to normal....I didnt esxpcet that people would be calling it a miracle for that to happen


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How have you been proved right? You haven't posted a pic of you now with the bone growth gone


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> How have you been proved right? You haven't posted a pic of you now with the bone growth gone


well this is your new debate

1st debate was that it woudl be impossible for me to inrease hgh so much from and for my bones to grow from doing the supps, diet and exercise I done

So before I post my after-after pics

You can all apologise and take back what you said about me talking crap about raising Hgh through the means I did and it being possible to enlarge my bones due to excess hgh side effects form this methods


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah man, we all f*cking love you! And i'm sure i speak for everyone, when i apologise unreservedly. 

What a crock of sh*t.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Yeah man, we all f*cking love you! And i'm sure i speak for everyone, when i apologise unreservedly.
> 
> What a crock of sh*t.


lmao

a few guys have been nipping my head all thread and they cant even admit that my jaw did get bigger and that my hgh mustve increased from those supps etc...

Instead they start a new argument

Which I can also disprove shortly, then no doubt they'll start some new argument about the fact I should have grown to 7ft tall and a penis should've grown out my left shoulder...


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

pmsl @ this thread


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

This was the day I really noticed the difference!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcuk it...you are a spazzy.....thread closed..i personally think you've just had a good hiding, which, you probably deserved


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, it's no good reporting a post saying we are all wrong and you are right, you've offered no proof except that pic of your fella above....now if you want the thread re-opened, by all means show us how your bones grew and then shrunk (snigger) and we'll gladly re-open the thread.....but bones do not reshrink once grown you donkey, how many times you have to be told.....now fcuk off and get a life


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

And no I won't delete the thread either...let everyone see what an expert on gh and accromegaly you are.... :lol:


----------

